# proof that the Irish discovered Africa (video)



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

And heres the proof 




:lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Please, please, please. Could people remember those of us with very slow GPRS internet connections when posting all these YouTube links. I keep opening interesting looking topics then see it's another link to a video that will take ages to download. How about mentioning video in the subject so we can avoid it?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Johnandcharlie 

I have edited the subject, 

I will try to remember next time  

Anne


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

That's much better. I won't get disappointed by starting to read topics that will lead to frustration if everyone does that  . I can save them for the odd occasion I have 3G .


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Anne, that was brilliant. :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I preferred the motorhome burnout, an idea for all the fiat owners

Loddy


----------

